# VOIP > Software Reviews >  3CX PBX software

## MAuVE

Δείτε το:

http://www.3cx.com/ip-pbx/index.html

Περισσότερα εδώ:

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry359

----------


## paravoid

Παλιά σου έλεγα(ν) για Linux και Free Software γενικά και έλεγες κάτι για διαφορές ερασιτεχνικού και επαγγελματικού και ότι τα Cisco είναι τα καλύτερα και δεν υπάρχουν άλλα.

Σήμερα, χρησιμοποιείς pfSense.

Θα σου πρότεινα απλά να ξεχάσεις όλες τις άλλες βλακείες και να πας σε κάτι Asterisk-based, προς το παρόν. Αν είχες ικανότητες για development, κάποιο άλλο ελεύθερο θα ήταν ίσως προσοδοφόρο για σένα.

Μπορείς φυσικά να πας και σε CCM, την επαγγελματική λύση. Έμαθα το γυρίζουν σιγά-σιγά σε IETF πρότυπο τώρα (SIP)...

----------

